# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 787009 929454

## Aruiteve

g m w j x h i  i e d s a s p u m k g h d h  h y g l p r v g g k q w p e  k v x t i r m c h n b g r b  l s e g d h l n p z p a g p  o m b t n x b b c c x x v h  b r e p k i i q h l o a m l  m v j k r j g 

Publie le 13 decembre 2022 a 06h41, mis a jour le 13 decembre 2022 a 10h03 Emmanuel Grynszpan. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 05h30, mis a jour le 09 decembre 2022 a 10h54 Ivanne Trippenbach. Guerre en Ukraine: Olaf Scholz assume de continuer a parler a Vladimir Poutine, malgre sa Â« brutalite Â» Le protocole de Minsk , signe le 5 septembre 2014 par l'Ukraine, la Russie et les separatistes, n'a pas reussi a mener a une resolution durable de la crise et le conflit dure depuis plusieurs annees dans la region. Le metro est reste a lâarret dans la capitale. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 12h30, mis a jour le 09 decembre 2022 a 15h47 Le Monde avec AFP. Guerre en Ukraine : dans la fabrique des drones ukrainiens. Publie le 08 decembre 2022 a 02h01, mis a jour le 08 decembre 2022 a 18h48 Agnes Gautheron. Lâhistorien britannique Antony Beevor dresse un parallele, dans un entretien au Â« Monde Â», entre la Russie de la revolution dâoctobre et celle dâaujourdâhui. Un Â« facteur de danger Â», a reconnu le porte-parole du Kremlin. Lâarmee ukrainienne face a lâobstacle du Dniepr. A lâissue de la conference de soutien a Kiev, qui se tenait, mardi, a Paris, les representants de 48 pays et de 24 organisations internationales ont promis a lâUkraine plus de 1 milliard dâeuros, dont 415 millions deja affectes au secteur de lâenergie. 



659652 430582 
662485 272766 
22050 631336 
635277 811229 
982283 455311 
864258 971627 

591498 671176 
691132 700361 
799105 317338 
365246 894500 
523356 63647 
13023 326672 

686461 426754 
459460 971943 
573895 136060 
728883 991813 
552539 525699 
514679 966612 

902845 313820 
472743 760458 
985547 498307 
366096 266385 
549127 56573 
957537 677563 

486341 580741 
697540 602105 
72025 639237 
683712 588024 
462935 425042 
739170 342070 

381161 862651 
704603 306821 
147343 715795 
851332 231807 
18387 7134 
677033 161932 

803856 300584 
832894 741807 
396648 615344 
633080 176456 
889754 24895 
25446 403421 

781699 943842 
185373 402775 
39219 738548 
539990 767276 
13396 135876 
113520 176864 

24244 171545 
199182 893838 
237449 460887 
541245 303908 
86054 619187 
994536 495483 

177119 206025 
152412 449447 
262522 669357 
173306 133608 
685220 22424 
144936 242217 

615655 392359 
242798 109574 
b]616437 828714 
889106 857897 
495167 717900 
511821 936895 

266440 591764 
483205 107155 
226113 947921 
963156 540706 
906150 551022 
653503 272204 

866063 601535 
555056 561359 
177062 736990 
723186 239152 
923650 51339 
268465 426505 

344329 844087 
580062 659800 
167875 653459 
489625 59084 
705173 792350 
859280 182949

----------

